# Are glass jars a bad idea?



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

In the spirit of recycling much of our trash for the rats' benefit, we are uncertain about this giant pickle jar. It'd make a fun dig box, but we're not sure about what happens if rats decide to chew the rim of the jar. Considering that rats can chew through concrete, glass won't provide much of an obstacle. If they do chew on the glass, then will all that glass powder make it dangerous to walk through? When they groom? 

Or do rats not generally chew on glass? I'm really not willing to risk it without some extensive knowledge first.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't say that rats would chew glass, but I'd be more worried about ventilation since you can't cut holes into a glass jar.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

kksrats said:


> I can't say that rats would chew glass, but I'd be more worried about ventilation since you can't cut holes into a glass jar.


It wouldn't be a living quarter. Just something to throw some shredded paper in or other dig-worthy artifacts so they can play in it at their leisure.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

It's safe. Just make sur it's on it's side and supported so it wont roll on anyone. Concrete is basically just dried mud, but glass is heat fused, not as easy to cumble at all


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Kuildeous said:


> It wouldn't be a living quarter. Just something to throw some shredded paper in or other dig-worthy artifacts so they can play in it at their leisure.


The will still pee in it. Just make sure you clean it often.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Smilebud said:


> It's safe. Just make sur it's on it's side and supported so it wont roll on anyone. Concrete is basically just dried mud, but glass is heat fused, not as easy to cumble at all


Hmm, I was thinking of leaving it upright since rats are good jumpers. And with the digging stuff inside, they would have something to stand on. Would that be a bad idea?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

As long as it can't be knocked over, it's probably ok.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

you could try drilling a hole in the top or side to secure it to the cage just sand it down so theres no sharp edges


----------

